

Free To Play Games Have Arrived on Steam - peacewise
http://store.steampowered.com/news/5657/

======
peacewise
[http://venturebeat.com/2011/06/14/valves-steam-online-
store-...](http://venturebeat.com/2011/06/14/valves-steam-online-store-
launches-micro-transaction-games/)

